# Some fun in the beater truck



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

Just playin in the pit with trucks!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you didnt rip the drive shaft out pulling it back off! :rockn:


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA:rockn:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

who said ******** only line in the south lmao


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

DONT SCRATCH THE PAINT ,EH!!!!! LMAO thats funny , I Love it


----------



## Deezz22 (Sep 16, 2009)

LMAO i almost turned it off UNTIL you monster trucked that old chevy!! awesome!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dang that looks like fun.


----------

